# Maven: Abhängigkeiten + target in [b]eine[/b] Jar



## Siassei (13. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte in Maven eine Jar erstellen in dieser sich der compilierte Code des Projektes befindet, plus alle Abhängigkeiten. Beispielsweise Log4J

Ist das irgendwie möglich? Oder soll ich sagen, ist das irgendwie automatisierbar?

Gruß,
  Thomas


----------



## madboy (13. Apr 2010)

Such mal nach "Maven uberjar" oder schau hier nach: Maven Shade Plugin - Introduction
Habe so was zwar noch nicht mit Maven gemacht, aber liest sich so als könntest du es gebrauchen


----------



## maki (13. Apr 2010)

Oder das Assembly-Plugin mit dem jar-with-dependencies goal.


----------



## Siassei (13. Apr 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Oder das Assembly-Plugin mit dem jar-with-dependencies goal.



Manchmal liegt die Lösung vor der Nase und man sieht sie nicht. Danke, wieder was dazu gelernt


----------

